# the new Siamese kitten



## karmicwhimsy (Jun 27, 2012)

I just got this pointy little blue point baby this weekend, and she is soooo amazing! We haven't come to an agreement on her name yet, so right now she is just "the kitty".


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

"The Kitty" seems like a great name. How old is she? I love, love, love her blue eyes.


----------



## karmicwhimsy (Jun 27, 2012)

She just turned 4 months old. I am in love with her. She is soooo sweet.


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

Love dem siamesers! She's lovely.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

My partner's childhood pet was named "K.T.", it's kind of the same!


----------



## SirBenedictOfKelso (Aug 29, 2012)

Siamese are my favorite breed. I have a tonkinese right now but once we finally buy our own home I will be getting a Siamese. Just such amazing faces and personalities.


----------



## karmicwhimsy (Jun 27, 2012)

I've had her just a little over a week now, and she is doing great. She is so outgoing and confident, and SWEET. She's finally getting used to my old Italian Greyhound, and is curious about the German Shepherds (who are kept on the other side of the TALL baby gate).

I've named her Mimi, though I seem to call her "kitty" most of the time. 

Photos from her recent excursion to the deck:


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

Awwwwwww! 

I think Mimi is a great name for her.

Is she a talker?


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

What gorgeous eyes!!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Beautiful, maybe post a video?


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

Mimi is stunning!!! What a little doll, and love that face. We strongly considered Siamese when we began looking into purebreds, but Bengals won our hearts. 

We do have a 9 1/2 year old Siamese Mix female though, our beautiful blue-eyed girl Phoebe Jean.

Have fun!!


----------



## karmicwhimsy (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, she IS a talker! 

I only have about a 5 second video of her... 
Mimi - YouTube


----------

